# Framingham State Univ. Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Officer - Framingham State University*
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/11/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*Location: *Framingham, MA
*Category: *Staff
*Posted On: *Mon May 3 2021

*Job Description:*
A University Police Officer position (officially classified as Campus Police Officer I (CPO I) is available in the University Police Department. We seek an experienced officer to provide flexible, responsive, high quality community policing.
University Police Officers patrol campus buildings, grounds, and properties used, owned and leased by Framingham State University. Enforce State Laws, University policies, rules & regulations; investigate crimes, accidents, complaints, provide first aid and emergency First Responder medical assistance, as well as handle other tasks as directed. Prepare concise and complete reports; direct traffic, staff post when necessary, handle confidential and sensitive information; and perform other duties as assigned by Chief of Police, and superior officers . University Police Officers interact frequently with students, faculty, staff, visitors and the general public. University Police officers are required to carry a University issued firearm while on duty. This position is considered "essential personnel" and requires you to report for duty when requested.
University Police Officers are assigned on a rotating basis to one of the three shifts and may include weekends, nights and holidays, as well as mandatory overtime.
University Police Officers must exercise clear quick thinking in emergencies and perform related work as required, establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others, deal tactfully with others, interact with people who are under physical and or emotional distress, follow oral and written instructions, and be willing to work nights, weekends, holidays and report for duty at any time when emergencies arise.
Please review the full Campus Police Officer Series classification specification.
*Job Requirements:

Minimum Qualification Requirements:*

Must be eligible to be appointed (warranted) and maintain appointment by the Massachusetts State Police as a Special State Police Officer pursuant to M.G.L. c 22c, section 63 (See more information at Memo re: SSPO Applications.) In addition to Chapter 15A, Section 22, Chapter 73, Section 18, without additional training;
Must possess or have the ability to obtain and maintain a Class A license to carry firearm (M.G.L.c.140, section 131). (Without restriction)
Must have and maintain a valid Massachusetts Driver's License.
*Preference will be given to candidates who meet the following additional qualifications:*

Graduates of the M.P.T.C Basic 372.5 hour Reserve Police Academy to include the 56 hour M.P.T.C. basic firearms qualification program and have an associate's degree or higher in Criminal Justice;
Candidates eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under Chapter 22C, Section 63, Chapter 15A, Section 22, Chapter 73, Section 18, without additional training;
Graduates of the Full Time Special State Police Academy or Full Time Municipal Police Academy. preferred.
Strong Interpersonal skills
Knowledge of police procedures and practices, the law of arrest and criminal procedures.
Strong written and oral communication skills and the ability to prepare written reports.
*Requirements to Maintain Appointment:*

Annual in service trainings will be required.
Specialized training will be required.
The selected candidate may also be required to successfully complete the Full Time Special State Police Basic Recruit Academy or the Full Time M.P.T.C Basic Recruit Academy to include basic recruit firearms training in order to remain in the position.
Officers failing to receive a warrant from the State Police, to serve as a Special State Police Officer or who may have their warrants suspended during their employment will be subject to dismissal from employment.
A failure to maintain a license to carry a firearm and/or a valid driver's license will subject officers to dismissal.
Officers whose police appointment applications are pending will be assigned duties that do not require police authority.
*Additional Information:*
This is a full-time, non-exempt, benefits-eligible position in the American Federation of State, County, and Municipal Employees (AFSCME) bargaining unit at the rank of Campus Police Officer I. The bi-weekly compensation rate is (Grade 15, Step 1) $1,707.31 (before training) and (Grade 16, Step 1) $1,799.63 (after training).
Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sexual offender record checks on recommended finalists prior to final employment for all positions.
Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.
Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.
PI135779245
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Framingham State University

Phone:
508-626-4530

Online App. Form:
https://www.click2apply.net/z1LaDDCA5LyLcRNhAKza

Apply through Institution's Website


----------

